# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  مشکل ارتباط با ADO.net در crystal report viewer

## shervin_agh67

با سلام .
من یک فرم با crystal report viewer طراحی کردم که دیتا سورس آبجکتهام از طریق ADO.net هست . ولی زمانی که برنامه رو اجرا می کنم هیچ اطلاعاتی رو نشون نمی ده . در حالیکه من همین فرم رو زمانی که با ODBC می نویسم مشکلی نداره.

----------


## Esmail Solhkhah

دیتاست رو قبلا پر کردی ؟

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

> من یک فرم با crystal report viewer طراحی کردم که دیتا سورس آبجکتهام از طریق ADO.net هست . ولی زمانی که برنامه رو اجرا می کنم هیچ اطلاعاتی رو نشون نمی ده .


این بخش از کدتونو بزارید تا ببینیم و بگیم که احتمالا مشکل از کجاست . اینجوری بهتر می تونید جواب بگیرید
موفق باشید

----------


## shervin_agh67

بله من دیتاست رو پر می کنم . من از این دیتاست در پروژه استفاده می کنم و هیچ مشکلی ندارم . من برای این کار از کد استفاده نکردم از ویزارد استفاده می کنم . از قسمت Database Expert مطابق شکل زیر عمل می کنم : 



سپس بعد از انتخاب دیتاست موجود در برنامه . در قسمت Database Field هر کدام از ستونهای جدول را که در صفحه قرار می دهم به غیر header آن قادر به نمایش اطلاعات نیست. من از طریق ODBC به همین بانک وصل شدم و هیچ مشکلی نداشت. از راه OLEDB هم رفتم ولی نشد .

----------


## shervin_agh67

مشکل حل شد. من قبلا فقط دیتاست رو پر می کردم ولی جواب نمی داد ولی حالا از کد زیر استفاده کردم :

Dataset_TableAdapter.Adapter.SelectCommand.CommandText = "SELECT * FROM Tbl1";
Dataset_TableAdapter.Fill(Dataset1.tbl1);
*CrytalReport1.SetDataSource(Dataset1);*
در کد جدید دیتاسورس کریستال ریپورت نیز مشخص شد.
راستی چرا اینطوره ؟ اگر کسی واقعا اطلاع نداشته باشه و بخواد با ویزارد کار کنه چی؟؟؟
جالب اینه که طی 2 نسخه 2005 و 2008 این مشکل رفع نشده.

----------

